# my 320+ gallon 220x100x64cm haps and peacocks all male tank



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

just had my tank delivered a couple of weeks ago and been setting it up and getting everything sorted for my all male haps and peacocks set up

tank dimensions is 220 long x 100 front to back x 64 tall cm a little bigger than 7x3x2

i started by making my home made diy stand with 4x2 treated timber doubled up on all corners and overlapped and on uprights fixed double by 3" wood screws then silicone sealed all joints topped with 1" marine plywood and 30mm polystyrene sheet siliconed in place









once made



then in position



and then it was the day for arrival




washed my sand and filled



now i ordered my tank with custom glass sliders which it turned up without  so the guy who made the tank from river monsters came out to my home and made them on site  i also hung my led lighting which is waterproof led flood lights which look great as you will see in a few pics time


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

next came the time to source hardscape

so i went to a builders yard and bought £50 worth of granite untreated rock

i started by scaping it outside to get it how i wanted then 1 by 1 washed the rocks and placed them in the tank lol





i then cladded the stand and the top trim to match and stained it with ebony oak wood stain which came out really nice better than i planned and added a black background i also filled once the rocks were in for a test fill



then i felt the tank was missing something special so got on google and sourced a back to nature 3d background i really wanted the malawi rock but i ordered my tank 100cm so that i had a good footprint so didnt want to loose nearly 30cm of that to a background so opted for the slimline basalt rock

this was the day it arrived  i was very excited even though i had just paid £237 for some polystyrene lol



opened and placed together


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

anyways i got the background fitted and held in place for 48 hours  and this was the result



i then decided i wanted more rock so took another trip to the builders yard and got another £30 worth of granite

this was the finished result






i left it a while and thought i dont like this so tried messing round with it but as said if something aint broke dont try and fix it lol

this was the change which i didnt like instantly lol



so i changed it back  i also decided the sand looked rubbish all flat and boring like it was so went and bought another 30kg of sand to give it some natural character

and this was the final look.......
tank is now full for the final time and currently suffering from a major bacteria bloom as all my bacteria must of died whilst the tank was empty waiting for the background to dry 

im running 3 2000lph 30litre external canisters 2 300 watt heaters in guards, and a 10,000lph korilia for water movement



hope you all like


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

and here is an illustrated list of the fish i plan to keep all male and 1 of each


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

missed 1 lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Reaction to the tank scape...very nice!


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Agreed, nice tank. Cant wait to see the fish in there. Keep us updated.


----------



## TheJ0kerrr (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, this already looks awesome without fish in it... nice job!


----------



## lucky777*** (Dec 5, 2005)

Kick ass!! My 150 all male is a few months old and can only imagine what I could do with that much tank. jealous.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Nice tank, nice scape, nice place! Can I just move in with you? 

Also, could you elaborate about "the guy who made the tank from river monsters?" As in the tv show, or is it a retailer?


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

re-arrange the living room... the couch needs to be in front of the fish tank instead of the big screen...  Outstanding! And yes, can you PM me about who you ordered that from? Thanks!


----------



## coenb (Mar 24, 2013)

I think your tank is stunning! very nice depth and the placement of the rocks is an example for depth. You could stock it with lots of species! Perhaps depending on the selected species some extra caves for shelter!

I see all-male tanks all over the place   But Why? Your tank is remarkably suited for nice M/F groups or couples. The nice thing is you see more natural behavior!

Selecting from a range of Aulonocara's, Copadichromis (keep in mind that behavior matches the other fish), Labidochromis (Yellows) and you have enough sand for Lethrinops. But also Placidochromis or some Protomelas.

Have fun!! Take care of good filtration!


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks guys i have thought about keeping pairs or groups but im wanting a colourful show tank although i do understand that some males wont colour up without females

the commpany that made the tank are a place in the uk sadly not jeremy wade lol i wish

http://rivermonstersuk.webs.com/aquariums.htm


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Very nice setup you have going! I think this tank needs a Phenochilus Tanzania


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

thats actually a really nice fish

anyways here is an update on the tank its clearing great


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Love everything about this tank. :thumb:


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks bud


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You have a very natural way with your rockscape. Loved each layout. Sure is a gorgeous tank.

I may be in the minority here, but I actually liked the black background better. Adds depth and mystery; especially with 3'.


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks mate  i agree the black back looked well *** just always wanted a back to nature background


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

today has been busy 
went and bought 3 new rocks turns out i still need 2 more to get what im after so tomorrow i will accomplish this lol

i now have a rubble cliff face with some really good caves in the tank and really happy with how its turning out

i have however decided on only having 2 species, the yellow labs and maisoni reef 20 of each 

also got my 9 lions cove yellow labs there awesome





and new rocks



my new cliff face haha





they are settling in great out swimming and have all ate  so im happy, little upset my tank was crystal clear this morning and now its cloudy again after i arsed around with sand and rocks though lol


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Soooo nice


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Outstanding setup my friend. Can't wait to see it fully stocked and colored up! Are you starting it with all juvies or going with adults as well?


----------



## alan_mary (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks guys all juvies and all f1

the labs are f1 lions cove 
got a group of f1 maisoni reef coming tomorrow and a group of f1 membe deep 

think im also going to add a group of yellow tail acei to ease aggression and for colour


----------



## typie88 (Jan 10, 2015)

Updates please


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Jealous


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

Very Cool! That is an awesome tank!Very nice rockwork. Please keep sharing!


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

Great looking tank! Keep us updated on the progress.


----------

